# float or no?



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I wasnt 100% sure where to post this curious question, but when Bettas die, do they float or sink to the bottom? is it both or just one over the other?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've seen both. Some float at the top and some sink to the bottom.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine have stayed on the bottom.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The two I've had that have died have always sunk. I don't know if maybe it depends on how long they are dead as to whether they float or sink. I do know that snails sink when they die but that doesn't really matter here LOL


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine floated.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine sunk...


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm cuz mine was at the bottom when I woke up and found him, he died sometime overnight. I went to bed around 2 am and woke up around 2 pm so 12 hours that he sometime in there died.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine have sank, too. Sorry to hear about your betta.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

sunk...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think they sink when their swim bladder is not full of air or they don't have much air in them.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Some of mine have floated, some have sunk.


----------

